# can any one help!!



## woodenclub (Sep 24, 2006)

newbie here! I have played one round of golf ( i couldnt bear to hold people up until i can hit the damn ball!) and love the driving range! im left handed but dont use left handed clubs. I really struggled but then got to actually hit the ball right handed. I tried a left handed club and it made no difference.

Anyway I was watching this short video and thoughtit was a good demo..but I am no judge so could you take a peep and tell me if its a good swing guide? thanks!! How to Perform the Perfect Golf Swing - VideoJug


----------



## rballhcp2 (Sep 20, 2006)

Many people say that if you're right handed, you "should" play left handed golf and vice versa. In a left handed swing the right hand is the more controlling (if there had to be one). Similarily in a typical right handed swing, the left is more controlling. Not sure if I believe it myself but that's what some people say! 

Look at Phil Mickelson, he is right handed but plays as a lefty as he used to litererally mirror his father's swing when he was learning.

I would have a look at the video but can't get to it at work! Best thing to do is get out on the range if you enjoy it so much and get a couple of lessons under your belt! For me that's the only way to do it. There are loads of gadgets and videos, none of which will make you a better golfer over night. I'm a big believer in practise so get out there.

Oh...GET IN EUROPE!!!!


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm left handed and I swing righty. My brother is right handed and swings lefty. We both are below a 10 hdcp.


----------

